

New Panera Bread Location Offers "Pay What You Can Afford" Pricing Model - ImFatYoureFat
http://www.inquisitr.com/73217/pay-what-you-can-afford-panera-bread/

======
ImFatYoureFat
Not tech business related, but an interesting business model nonetheless.

